# Driving bridle issue



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you heard back from them yet? That's where I bought my harness from & their really good about making sure the customer is happy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

that almost looks draft size!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would measure a bridle that DOES fit (while on her head, with the bit you plan to use) from bit to bit, measure around her nose at the spot the cavesson SHOULD be (2-3 finger widths below the cheek) And send the measurements back with the bridle. You will lose a bunch of money reselling it, and they should take it back and exchange it.

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The one thing even if it did fit that would be a concern is the caveson. Does it adjust on the headstall or it is in one position? If it does not adjust it can cause issues.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

littrella said:


> Have you heard back from them yet? That's where I bought my harness from & their really good about making sure the customer is happy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I haven't heard anything from them yet. On their returns it says you can return it no questions asked, but they're in Canada. It cost $25 just to ship it out here. I have no clue how much it would cost to send this one back and then send the new one out. I guess I should have thought about this before I bought it.. 



EdmontonHorseGal said:


> that almost looks draft size!


That's what I thought when I first pulled it out. It looked too big to be a horse size. Then putting it on Angel confirmed it. This is the first time I have ran into a "horse" sized bridle that didn't fit her. Usually she fits them wonderfully. Usually there is room to go a little bigger and room to go a little smaller. Sadly there is no hope of this being able to fit Jinxx.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

greentree said:


> I would measure a bridle that DOES fit (while on her head, with the bit you plan to use) from bit to bit, measure around her nose at the spot the cavesson SHOULD be (2-3 finger widths below the cheek) And send the measurements back with the bridle. You will lose a bunch of money reselling it, and they should take it back and exchange it.
> 
> Nancy


I will have to do that. I do have an english caveson that fits so I will go ahead and measure that one too. I got the bridle for $65 with shipping. I think I should be able to get that back. I know a guy who drives percherons that I was going to see if he wanted to buy it, if I had to sell it.




churumbeque said:


> The one thing even if it did fit that would be a concern is the caveson. Does it adjust on the headstall or it is in one position? If it does not adjust it can cause issues.


On the left side of the bridle there are 3 loops that the caveson can move to, so left or right of the position it's in now. Other than that it's pretty stationary. I'm not too familiar with driving bridle and cavesons so how can it cause issues?


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

*Update*

So I heard back from the company. That is their horse size. Honestly I still feel that it is not horse size, unless the average horse in canada is huge. The lady said it fits average quarter horse sized heads, which Angel is pretty average.

Anyways they said to send them measurements and they would help me find one that will fit her. They said that if I send it back they would send me a new one no problem, but it would cost another $25 just to ship it. I decided to just keep this one and sell it and then buy a new one. 

So if anyone is interest in buying it let me know :lol:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Gadzooks. It looks big big. When I ordered my Liberty harness from Amber a Hillside/Ron's, I got an email confirming size measurements. So wow, if Mitch of the honking huge cranium and schnoz can fit their cob bridle, holy moly, that bridle you got is a whopper. 

Just checking because I can't tell from the picture, but you did loop the end strap where the bit goes back through the noseband right? The way my bridle from that company came, it had the strap going down, the bit fit on the end loop and then the strap went back up through the slot on the noseband and buckled to the buckle. Not that it really might make a difference for you if you tried that, but it would mean you could move the noseband down towards the bit and maybe take the buckle up more hole (although it's on the last setting, right? Might mean it's too big period. 

You might try asking for a trade on Carriage Driving Classifieds on Facebook. Or one of the other harness groups. I know a couple. I'll check my tack, I think I have a bridle left from my first harness, but I can't verify that until the morning.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Gadzooks. It looks big big. When I ordered my Liberty harness from Amber a Hillside/Ron's, I got an email confirming size measurements. So wow, if Mitch of the honking huge cranium and schnoz can fit their cob bridle, holy moly, that bridle you got is a whopper.
> 
> Just checking because I can't tell from the picture, but you did loop the end strap where the bit goes back through the noseband right? The way my bridle from that company came, it had the strap going down, the bit fit on the end loop and then the strap went back up through the slot on the noseband and buckled to the buckle. Not that it really might make a difference for you if you tried that, but it would mean you could move the noseband down towards the bit and maybe take the buckle up more hole (although it's on the last setting, right? Might mean it's too big period.
> 
> You might try asking for a trade on Carriage Driving Classifieds on Facebook. Or one of the other harness groups. I know a couple. I'll check my tack, I think I have a bridle left from my first harness, but I can't verify that until the morning.


Yes I did loop it back through the nose band. The whole bridle is just way to big. I mentioned to them that it's more the size of a draft bridle and all she said was they had a draft bridle that is even bigger than this one. Holy cow is that a big bridle. 
I really like this bridle, just wish it came in brass colored hardware. It's pretty decent leather and is just over all really nice. I love the thick leather browband on it. And it even has the decorative tear drop. 
I'm probably going to list it on Ebay.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

A bigger bridle for drafts? Holy smokes, what are they harnessing up there in Canadaland? Mooses?

It's too bad that you have a single buckle cavesson. My main driving harness is really nice because it has a double buckle which made it easier to just order a longer front strap when I had to for my big nosed Haflinger.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> A bigger bridle for drafts? Holy smokes, what are they harnessing up there in Canadaland? Mooses?
> 
> It's too bad that you have a single buckle cavesson. My main driving harness is really nice because it has a double buckle which made it easier to just order a longer front strap when I had to for my big nosed Haflinger.


More like super moose. I' can't say I have ever seen a caveson with a double buckle before.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

ThunderingHooves said:


> More like super moose. I' can't say I have ever seen a caveson with a double buckle before.


----------

